# Alaska Cruise



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

On my recent cruise to Alaska I spent two days in Vancouver and one day on Vancouver Island, one of the best days of the cruise,Victoria is one pretty little town,and Vancouver is a great city.
John


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

My wife an I are cruising on the Volendam up there in August as part of an organized tour.
We have booked to stay in Vancouver 4 full days + a side trip to Bamfield on the west coast of Vancouver Island where I spent the first 8 years of my life!, plus another full day in and around Nanaimo which looks (from the brochures) a pretty OK sort of place.
We are really looking forward to this little adventure.
Glad to hear from someone who recently visited.
Regards,
David D.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

I am about to book a trip for end July incl an 8 day Alaska Cruise ex Vancouver and Vancouver Island. Intend to stay in the area 1-2 weeks and then further thru Canada to the East.
Good to see you had excellent experience.
Jan


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Picked up a cargo of timber from Vancouver Island 1954, for Sydney Oz. Nanaimo is avery nice place. Have a look around Butchart Gardens in Victoria, well worth a visit , even if you don't like mowing the lawn! Was over on holiday a few years ago, will retire there again if the Lotto comes up. Vancouver a " magic " place as well.
Have a great trip on the Volendam.

fred

" Oh! Canada "


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

The gardens is a must see,spent almost 3 hours in there walking around.
John


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

As a resident of Victoria, can only agree with the comments put forward. Anyone passing through, please do not hesitate to give me a call. The local beer is great. Cheers Colin


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Now you tell me,I did stop for lunch at the Irish pup and had a couple.
John


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> Now you tell me,I did stop for lunch at the Irish pup and had a couple.
> John


John, Far too expensive a place. Next time you are here we,ll have a proper pint. Regards Colin


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Collin,being a tourist I didnt know any better,but the IPA tasted awfully good,was about to have a third but better half said we would be late for our bus. The flowers in the homes were beautiful all full of colour.
John


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info shipmates.
Butchart Gardens is on our Tour Itinerary and we spend 2 full days in Victoria, arriving from the Airport on one of the 'Superferries' and we are also looking forward to that trip as I understand the trip though short passes thru some pretty impressive scenery.
Regards
David D.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

We got the same ideas David, be it one month apart and John/David, I won't forget the gardens.
Have seen pics of friends who've been there.
Looking forward to this.
Cheers
Jan


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

I emigrated to Canada from UK in 1967 stayed for 37 years in Toronto and Eastern Ontario. Now live in Nanaimo on Vancouver Island. I should have moved to BC 37 years ago

Graham Wallace


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Graham Wallace said:


> I emigrated to Canada from UK in 1967 stayed for 37 years in Toronto and Eastern Ontario. Now live in Nanaimo on Vancouver Island. I should have moved to BC 37 years ago
> 
> Graham Wallace


I did two, four year stints in Toronto, how did you survive 37. The locals think it's the centre of the universe but in fact it's the biggest concrete jungle in Canada when you can see it through the smog.

Eastcoaster


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Arcadia had a refit on Vancouver Island. We went home on leave from there travelling over to the mainland by ferry and then onto Vancouver airport. A very nice trip. The ferry trip in particular was very pleasant. It really is a nice part of the world. David


----------

